# Pink Sugar & Juniper Aloe Soap



## craftgirl08 (Jun 7, 2010)

Here is the Pink Sugar that I soaped just a bit ago.  Can't wait until tomorrow to see how it turns out.  

http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc16 ... arsoap.jpg

I made Juniper Aloe yesterday and here it is after 24 hours.  Will cut bars tomorrow. 

http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc16 ... erAloe.jpg

I really enjoy soaping!


----------



## April (Jun 7, 2010)

Those are lovely looking.  I hope you show the cut soaps too.

Beautiful job.

So you are feeling the allure of soap making?  It's a very fine addiction.

Best regards,


----------



## TessC (Jun 7, 2010)

Oooh, those are pretty. Whose Pink Sugar are you using? The one I got turns daaaark brown, almost black.


----------



## craftgirl08 (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re:  Soaps*

Thanks for the nice compliments.  

I soaped Pink Sugar from www.soapsupplies.net.  

I have soaped her Black Raspberry Vanilla and River Dance (green tweed type) and no A, no D.  I will put some pics up on the Pink Sugar as the weeks go on.  According to the fo ad on their page, it is only supposed to become a creamy ivory color.    I LOVE the Black Raspberry Vanilla, it is a BBW Dupe.


----------



## craftgirl08 (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re:  Soaps*

I didn't mean for the Pink Sugar color to be sooo pink/neon.  I wanted to have a creamy base with pink/neon swirls but I worked it too much.  Next time.  I always like a next time.  

I have truly enjoyed the soaping.  I really like the feel on my skin.  It keeps my hands from cracking open. I am a RN and work in an ER so always washing, alcohol gel, washing, alcohol gel............on and on, and on.  This soap is the best thing that has happened to my skin.


----------



## Sibi (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh so pretty!  Cut pics!


----------



## NancyRogers (Jun 8, 2010)

craftgirl08 said:
			
		

> Here is the Pink Sugar that I soaped just a bit ago.  Can't wait until tomorrow to see how it turns out.
> 
> http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc16 ... arsoap.jpg
> 
> ...



Those are lovely!   I'd love a Pink Sugar that I can make pink.  Maybe I'll try that one.

Also, I love your mold for the Juniper Aloe.  Does it work well.  I keep putting that in my cart only to change my mind.  Do I need it?   :wink:


----------



## craftgirl08 (Jun 8, 2010)

As far as the mold goes, if you are into making larger batches, this holds around 50oz of oils.  I am more comfortable using the silicone green loaf but I use the large 12 bar mold from time to time.    I should have bought 5 for $60.00 of the green one's before the price went up.  Sigh. :-(  Oh well, we live and learn huh?    I have 2 of the 12 bar pink molds.

Thanks for the compliments.  The soap looks nice and pink today as well.  Will cut bars tomorrow and post pics!  I used the neon pink "pop" mica from TKB. 

Everyone, have a great day


----------



## honor435 (Jun 23, 2010)

I also would like to know if your "pink sugar" one discolor, my pink ones turned and ugly pinkish brown!


----------



## BakingNana (Jun 23, 2010)

A pink sugar that doesn't turn dark brown?!?  I HOPE SO!!!!  Gorgeous soaps!!


----------



## craftgirl08 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re:  Pink Sugar*

O.k. here are the Pink Sugar soap bars 2 weeks into cure.  Soaped them on June 7th.  The beige part is getting a little more beige but the pink is staying true so far.   Will post more pics in a couple of weeks so we can see what the color is like. 

http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc16 ... kscure.jpg


----------



## KD (Jul 19, 2010)

*Pink Sugar soap*

There has been a bit of discussion on coloring pink sugar soap.  I finally decided to pull out a large unscented portion to color pink and added cocoa to the rest.  I am pretty pleased with the results.  If I can get a photo, I will post it.  Pink sugar is difficult to color because of the browning (beiging).  I used TKB Raspberry Pop mica for the pink swirl.


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jul 19, 2010)

That soap is very very pretty! Thanks for posting the pic!

bear with my ignorance for a second...

what is pink sugar soap? is it soap made with pink sugar? is it a color additive? a fragrance oil? 

I've seen SO many postings on this and other forums mentioning Pink Sugar Soap, and am feeling a bit in the dark... 

I know my soap buds will clue me in. 
 :wink:


----------



## BakingNana (Jul 19, 2010)

It's a fragrance oil that's a sugary smelling vanilla.  My granddaughter says it smells like cotton candy.  I've tried two different ones and they both turned dark brown, understandably.  I can't believe that pink is holding!  Gives us all hope.  

FYI - I did a vanilla swirl with Bittercreek's CP vanilla stabilizer and colored part with brown oxide.  The uncolored portion turned neon yellow the first 24 hours.  Talk about ugly.  Now it's settled down to a butter yellow.  Wish I'd have added TD.


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jul 19, 2010)

Since you mentioned it- 

How white can TD make an OO soap? I tend to use at least 35% in most of my soaps.


----------



## BakingNana (Jul 20, 2010)

Pretty white.  But the whitest soap I ever made was 100% OO with nothing else in it; no color, nothing.  I used the Costco pure grade of olive oil.  Hard as a rock and stark white.


----------



## Suds MacKenzie (Aug 5, 2010)

How do you like the new reinforced silicone molds? I have some of the old-style ones, and they just bow out like crazy. Now, every time I go to the Wholesale Supplies Plus warehouse to pick up an order, I see the new reinforced molds hanging on the walls, but I am wary of trying them.


----------



## miaow (Aug 5, 2010)

Suds MacKenzie said:
			
		

> How do you like the new reinforced silicone molds? I have some of the old-style ones, and they just bow out like crazy. Now, every time I go to the Wholesale Supplies Plus warehouse to pick up an order, I see the new reinforced molds hanging on the walls, but I am wary of trying them.


The green molds with the reinforced walls are absolutely perfect.  My only complaints about them are 1. they're not very long and 2. they jacked up the prices before I could buy more!
The sides don't bow at all but the mold is still flexible enough you can bend the sides to squeeze the loaf out.  I get eight 1" bars each if I make cp, if I make hp I get seven bars + two 1/2" ugly ends I cut into samples.


----------



## BakingNana (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes, I love them, too.  I have 10 of them.  The sides are a little stiff when you first get them, but they loosen up (not too much, tho!) after a couple of uses.  I run a strip of freezer paper lengthwise down the sides and bottom of the mold, so even if the soap is still a bit soft, the loaf comes out perfectly.  I cut 3 5/8" strips from 18" wide freezer paper and it doesn't take much time at all considering the benefits.  I really like the recipe size flexibility with them, too.  I can make a recipe to fill as many or as few molds as I want.


----------



## Stakie (Aug 6, 2010)

Omg, those colors are absolutely divine! I love that pink one.

However, completely off subject but where did you purchase those molds? I've been looking everywhere for something of that sort. (Mostly because I don't feel like making wood ones)


----------



## BakingNana (Aug 7, 2010)

The molds are from WSP (Wholesale Supplies Plus).  They're $20 each right now, which includes shipping.  Pricey, but after using them for the last 8 or 9 months, it's been a great investment for me.


----------

